# Psp



## knoxbh (May 1, 2002)

Saw an ad on TV (during football game) saying a movie was on DVD and PSP. Wondering what PSP is.


Thanks


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

:welcome_s to DBSTalk, knoxbh!

PSP is short for PlayStation Portable which you can find out more here. Basically, they're smaller discs that utilize MPEG-4 compression so that you can watch a movie while on the go with that system. It is not compatible with DVD, and often lacks the bonus features that are found on DVDs.


----------

